# Stallion - The Artist



## Fanatical (4 July 2009)

Does anyone know anything about this stallion. I can't find any info on him anywhere. I think he is a full TB isn't he..?

Does anyone know any of his offspring - which discipline do they compete in..?

Thanks!


----------



## KatB (4 July 2009)

There is a coloured horse for sale by the artist with one of the young riders... it events... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 sorry not much help, but i know its 7 or 8 and gone Intermediate and is quite talented and very good looking!!


----------



## Simsar (5 July 2009)

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/the+artist2

Try this link above, if you go to reports in the top left corner you can see progeny info.


----------



## Simsar (5 July 2009)

http://www.equineline.com/Free-5X-Pedigree.cfm?page_state=PROCESS_SUBMIT&amp;horse_name=the+artist

Try this also it lists all the TB's with artist in there name.


----------



## georgiaandarchie123 (22 July 2011)

OMG!.. I have been trying to find infomation about this Stalion for ages. My boy "archie" is from him he is a 16.3hh Chestnut gelding and is a brilliant jumper!! Does anyone know of any pictures of this Stallion anywhere as i havent yet seen him my boy hadnt been named by the owner before me and was sold to me with no name :/


----------



## DarkHorseB (22 July 2011)

He's a coloured stallion in Ireland

http://rte.buyandsell.ie/search/for-sale/pets/galway/-/d5b0a7b7a9ad3eb9300d287188455b4e85789997


----------



## Bnjracing (6 August 2011)

Hi  We are the very proud owners of Casino Artist by The Artist. He is beautifully marked piebald and an absolute superstar.  He is 6 now and has won over £1000 BSJA in the two seasons we have had him.


----------



## daftbird (19 November 2011)

I have a 4 year old 16.2 piebald gelding lovely markings and very handsome he has just been broken and showing a good attitude to work after only two weeks I am so excited to see what the future holds


----------



## BeckyJClarke (17 January 2012)

Hello,
I have got one off his offspring.
I have tried to find out about him, apparntly he has thrown out alot of good jumpers in Ireland.
My little lady has a fantastic jump on her, but i think has been mainly used for breeding as she seems like she has never been schooled in her life.

I would like to see a picture of The Artist if anyone knows anything but it seems know one does haha!
X


----------



## TBB (18 January 2012)

He was a coloured stallion who stood with a man by the name of Willie McDonald in (I think) Tipperary, he wasn't fully passed by the Irish Horse Board but his owner also has stallions that are fully passed so maybe you'd be able to get contact details from them. The Artist died last year so there should be foals due this year from his final crop.


----------



## Wiz (20 January 2012)

I have a rising 5 yr old skewbald by The Artist who came from Ireland in June and was owned by The Artist's owner who is Padraig Kelly of Caltra, Ballinasloe, Co Galway.  (perhaps the Tipperary one is another horse?)  I've not found out much but there do certainly seem to be some successful jumping off spring and my chap (fingers crossed!) is turning into a bit of a star.
This is The Artist
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=4440&pictureid=14495


----------



## TBB (21 January 2012)

WiZ, You're right of course, As soon as I saw the photo I realised that I was mixing him up with The Traveller, another good un reg coloured sire. It was The Traveller who died last year. The Artist has a similar reputation for getting good jumpers. (Note to self, must take medication for bad memory before going on line)


----------



## ctrenowath (21 January 2012)

I have a gelding by The Artist, very much his fathers son.  Love my boy to bits, although sadly he has some issues which mean we haven't done  much work in the last couple of years.

This horse is by him http://www.rachaelluptoneventing.co.uk/page5.html, again very much stamped by daddy in the flesh!!


----------



## daftbird (1 February 2012)

My piebald gelding is faultless he has only been broken 3 months he is doing so well he is very willing to please I love him to bits the future is looking very bright


----------



## georgiaandarchie123 (2 February 2012)

My boy is very similar to to Rachaell's Gelding. Archies is a 16.3hh Chestnut gelding with a white blaze. He was brought over from Ireland being hunted he was very unbalanced, cracking jump but no flat work had been done with him.


----------



## paint (9 March 2012)

I have a 4 yr old 16..2 piebald mare by the Artist, came over from Ireland in 2010 she definately has his markings, she was fantastic to break, very good attitude for work and loves jumping! shes been lightly xc schooled and been to a beginners hunt, was extremely brave and is always curious rather than backing off new situations. Hoping she will make a good eventer


----------



## Jesstickle (9 March 2012)

My friend has a coloured 6yo over from Ireland by him. Just completed his first BE run. He's very smart


----------



## sapphiregrace (24 March 2013)

My friend has a 22 month old colt currently standing at 15.2/15.3 by the artist and he his a real treat, and a lot of character about him, i have been trying to find out about the artist for her but nothing seems to be coming up picture wise if anybody knows anything please will you let me know thank you. I would put a picture of him on but i dont know how to.


----------



## googol (24 March 2013)

I also know of one by the artist. Lovely little horse. Really nice jump lots of scope but needs sharpened up on the flat but would put that down to schooling


----------



## chloepeck (27 June 2013)

I have one of his offspring as well we got him seven weeks ago and he has turned out to be an impressive horse. 

Me and my family have been trying to find out information on The Artist himself and all we know is that he died last year and was famous for stud we really do want to see a picture of him however. 

Our horse Carlton Artist is turning out to be great at jumping and has a lovely canter i really would like to know more about The Artist and what else he did in the past to see if our young 5 year old has any other talents like his dad.


----------



## Morganpeck (27 June 2013)

Hi I have one of his offspring his name is carlton artist and has one heck of a jump on him he's amazing. I've been trying to find out information on the artist for ages and now have, apparently he died last year and every offspring of his has become an amazing show jumper. Carlton artist (aka:artie) is a dark skewbald gelding reaching 15:2-15:3 hh artie has competed in many competitions and not let the rider down we currently haven't owned him for long but has put up a brilliant effort in anything we do with him.


----------



## Fanatical (27 June 2013)

Morganpeck - I have PM'd you.


----------



## CaleruxShearer (27 June 2013)

My old boss used to event a lovely skewbald gelding by The Artist, he was then sold but off the top of my head he went intermediate I think. He was an absolutely amazing jumper, very very good front end.
ETA: tell a lie, just looked at his record and he only went novice.


----------



## Morganpeck (27 June 2013)

CaleruxShearer said:



			My old boss used to event a lovely skewbald gelding by The Artist, he was then sold but off the top of my head he went intermediate I think. He was an absolutely amazing jumper, very very good front end.
ETA: tell a lie, just looked at his record and he only went novice.
		
Click to expand...

Wat was his name


----------



## Morganpeck (27 June 2013)

This was artie jumping in a show http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYm_x72fdOM


----------



## CaleruxShearer (27 June 2013)

Morgan - I have pm'd you.


----------



## joosie (27 June 2013)

We have one of his too, this is our 5-year-old mare Up Colours


----------



## ctrenowath (3 July 2013)

Do we know for sure he has died?  I have seem a couple of threads on forums saying he has, but as in this one earlier on they they realise they are are thinking of the wrong horse!!

I have always wanted to get another one by him at some point.

I've got some photos of him on my other computer, I'll try and transfer and load them on here when I get a minute.!


----------

